# Italian Cooking: Linguini with White Clam Sauce



## Blue Tick (May 31, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSzrLZgSnX8]YouTube - Italian Cooking: Linguini with White Clam Sauce[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

Thanks! I like this website too. 

Everyonesitalian.com - Food, Fashion, Family, Friends, Fun and so much more! - HOME


----------

